

Love, Actuarially - lightcatcher
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2014/01/how-to-hack-okcupid/all/

======
probably_wrong
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7098563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7098563)

